# Asundeton



## shannenms

How is Greek Asundeton translated in other languages?
It is to a great extent similar to Persian.
Thanks.


----------



## Tetina

Do you mean "asyndeton shima" ? 
The way, that is, of clauses's connection.
In fact "asyndeto" means "unconnected" so instead of conjunction there is comma. 
For example: *I woke up, ate my breakfast* and went to school.

I think it's not different in other languages.


----------



## shannenms

I meant in the Ancient Greek. As you know almost all the sentences must be connected in narration. One of these words that was in frequent use  is *de*  , it can be seen in many sentences of Anabasis. When a sentence fails to have this connective it is called Asyndeton.
Asyndeton is of two kinds:1-Grammatical  2-Rhetorical
Grammatical: It happens when some other words force, e.g: entautha
Rhetorical: It is done purposely by the author to express something special. E.g: Anabasis,VII,1,21
I am interested in Rhetorical Asyndeton.

Actually, I wanted to express myself clearly.
As Molavi said: _Panje ba mardan mazan ay bolhavas, Bartar az soltan che mirani faras._


----------



## Tetina

What I wrote was adout the "asundeto shima" according to your question. 
But you did good to clarify because I understand now that you mean "parataktiki syndesi", that is, connection of similar or equivalent clauses in row.
The conjunctions used in ancient greek are:
καί ... καί 
μέν ... δέ
ἢ ... ἢ
οὔτε ... οὔτε 

Now maybe others can help you with other languages


----------



## shannenms

Oops, I meant by asyndeton the lack of those conjuntions you suggested.
Thanks.


----------



## wonderment

Hello,

I know you've tried to clarify the question, so please pardon me for still not understanding.

_Asyndeton_ is the absence of conjunctions between successive words or clauses, e.g.: Veni, vidi, vici. (I came, I saw, I conquered.)
_Polysyndeton_, its opposite, is the use of many conjunctions between words or clauses, e.g.: Veni et vidi et vici. (I came and I saw and I conquered.)
_Syncrisis_ is the structuring of comparison and contrast in parallel clauses. 

These are all rhetorical figures that operate in similar fashions across different languages. I don’t understand what you mean by “How is Greek asyndeton translated in other languages?” It’s the same approach for all, no? You just string successive clauses together without conjunctions. Or are you asking for translations into all languages of the various conjunctions listed by Tetina? If that is so, the “Other Languages” forum would be more helpful to you.

All best,


----------



## shannenms

Hi,
Actually,I think if someone knows asyndeton in Greek can reply to my post, so I didn't start this thread in All Languages forum. I am interested in the concept behind asyndeton in other languages, i.e. what would come to your mind when you encounter a asyndetic phrase or sentence.
In Persian, many aspects of asyndeton is retained, if you want I can give some examples from Sadi.
To clarify, I want to know what comes to your mind as an English speaker when you see these two sentences:
Veni, vidi, vici
Veni et vidi et vici.
Thank you, Wonderment, for your attention to all my posts in this site.
It's for you:
سر ارادت ما و آستان حضرت دوست
که هر چه بر سر ما می*رود ارادت اوست


----------



## wonderment

Hi again,


shannenms said:


> Actually,I think if someone knows asyndeton in Greek can reply to my post, so I didn't start this thread in All Languages forum. I am interested in the concept behind asyndeton in other languages, i.e. what would come to your mind when you encounter a asyndetic phrase or sentence.
> In Persian, many aspects of asyndeton is retained, if you want I can give some examples from Sadi.
> To clarify, I want to know what comes to your mind as an English speaker when you see these two sentences:
> Veni, vidi, vici
> Veni et vidi et vici.



Ah, you’re interested in the rhetorical effect that asyndenton has on the listerner. Well, for me, I normally expect to hear (and see in writing): Veni, vidi, et vici. So the absence of a conjunction calls special attention to the sentence, makes me notice it more. Asyndeton cuts aways the non-essentials and speeds up the rhythm of the text, creating the effect of immediacy. It communicates the sense that Caesar achieved his conquest swiftly and effectively. 

And I would imagine that a non-English speaker would feel the effect in a similar way, otherwise asyndeton would be ineffectual as a rhetorical strategy. Do you feel it’s different in Persian? 

More on rhetorical tropes and their effects here: http://www.virtualsalt.com/rhetoric.htm



> Thank you, Wonderment, for your attention to all my posts in this site.
> It's for you:
> سر ارادت ما و آستان حضرت دوست
> که هر چه بر سر ما می*رود ارادت اوست



You’re welcome, and thank you also. Sadly, I don’t know Persian yet. Would you kindly translate it for me?


----------



## shannenms

wonderment said:


> Hi again,
> 
> 
> Ah, you’re interested in the rhetorical effect that asyndenton has on the listerner. Well, for me, I normally expect to hear (and see in writing): Veni, vidi, et vici. So the absence of a conjunction calls special attention to the sentence, makes me notice it more. Asyndeton cuts aways the non-essentials and speeds up the rhythm of the text, creating the effect of immediacy. It communicates the sense that Caesar achieved his conquest swiftly and effectively.
> 
> And I would imagine that a non-English speaker would feel the effect in a similar way, otherwise asyndeton would be ineffectual as a rhetorical strategy. Do you feel it’s different in Persian?
> 
> More on rhetorical tropes and their effects here: http://www.virtualsalt.com/rhetoric.htm
> 
> 
> 
> You’re welcome, and thank you also. Sadly, I don’t know Persian yet. Would you kindly translate it for me?


 

Hi,
In Persian it has the same effect if I don't go too far in analyzing it! But in the case of veni, vidi, vici, it doesn't imply, I think as a Persian, a kind of swiftness, but, more elevated, _being majestic_; I think Caesar after writing the last word said to himself " How great I am"
I think Greek is richer in respect of Asundeton than Latin.
Thanks for your link, but it is filtered in Iran

As for those two lines of Hafez, I can hardly translate it for you, it is very, very difficult for me to do that. I don't like to translate it literally because it makes all the impression of it go away; I suggest you to ask it from someone else in other forum!! 
Thanks for your invaluable reply.


----------

